# Hot Water Tank Valve



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

We have a 28 KRS and are about to take it on its maden voyage. I have been filling, cleaning, etc. I can not find the valve to the hot water tank!!







Where is it? The tank is under the rear seat however it should not require removal of the seat and frame to get to it. There is an opening under the seat, I can feel the tank however it could find any valve. Any ideas?? 







THIS JUST IN!! I FOUND THE VALVE







It was almost out of reach for my short arms.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad you found it. Now, maybe you can post a picture of the location so the next person that can't find it can find a link from this post.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Mine is under the bottom bunk where you had to take the screws out to get to it so I cut a hole just big enough to get my hand in directly over the valve so now I just have to lift the mattress to get to it. You can't even feel the whole through the mattress.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear you founf the valves









Don


----------

